# During Boot Error Message: 'Can't find Operating System'.



## Tegan121 (May 5, 2009)

I am running Windows Vista on a HP laptop that I bought in July 2008 (Windows was pre-loaded), and I haven't downloaded any additional service packs. 

My computer was running fine, I hadn't installed any new software recently, or installed any new hardware. When a program was running a bit slow, I went ahead and restarted just to clear up any problems. When it restarted, it tried to boot at least 5 times, and gave me the error message that it couldn't find the operating system.

One of my friends has told me, and from what I can gather, that I need to try to boot from a disk, and then reset the MBR. However, I can't find where to get a boot disk from, and what exactly I should do next.

Any help???


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

The problem you're experiencing is indeed related to the MBR is you have uninstalled and installed software and hardware (which, I would like to get a list of so I can further elaborate).

Here's a good website for bootdisks.

Also, when booting press F12 and boot into your HDD instead of your CD/DVD or Network (if they're set for some..strange reason..).


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, since this is HP, turn on the PC and repeatedly press the F11 key when the HP logo appears. 
On the recovery screen, click Advanced Options. 
Press the Alt and the D keys at the same time. The command prompt will appear. 
At the prompt type:-


```
bootrec.exe /fixboot press enter
bootrec.exe /fixmbr  press enter
Then type "exit" press enter
```
Reboot

Sometimes the fast shutdown will also corrupt the GUI so if the above fails repeat the process and at the command type:-


```
Bcdedit –store c:\boot\BCD –set GUID path \windows\system32\Boot\winload.exe
```
Reboot


----------



## Tegan121 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks guys you're being really helpful in a topic that's still a little over my head. 

I really hadn't installed any new hardware/software very recently. 

Undocked Windy,
On the site you gave, I'm not sure the best file to download to create a boot disk (sorry). Since I'm using vista I don't know if I should use one of the dos-based ones at the top of this page: http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm or the NTFS ones. Sorry for asking you guys to lead me through this.

jenae,
On the F11 to System Recovery that you mentioned, I'm guessing you do that after using the boot disk? Right now, my HP won't go to System Recovery (F11), no matter how many times I press it.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well thats HP for you, it doesn't always work according to them it is supposed to. Actually there is no "boot disk" as such for Vista it works differently to earlier OS. Neo Smart do make the startup recovery available:-

http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/

You need to run the startup repair if it does not work use the "advanced" option on the Neosmart cd and run the commands in my post above. OR if you can borrow a copy of the Vista dvd (any copy as long as it is 32\64 bit depends on what you have) and boot from it the above options are available to you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well thats HP for you, it doesn't always work according to them it is supposed to. Actually there is no "boot disk" as such for Vista it works differently to earlier OS. Neo Smart do make the startup recovery available:-

http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/

You need to run the startup repair if it does not work use the "advanced" option on the Neosmart cd and run the commands in my post above. OR if you can borrow a copy of the Vista dvd (any copy as long as it is 32\64 bit depends on what you have) and boot from it the above options are available to you. Remember you will need to boot from the Neosmart or Vista dvd so may have to set first boot device to cd rom in BIOS.


----------



## Tegan121 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply -- it took me awhile to find a computer that could write the cd, and then follow your instructions. However, I think this problem might be worse than I originally thought. When I booted from the disk and went to the dos-command, it still couldn't find windows in a list of operating systems to repair.

When I typed in your commands, I got the following messages:

bootrec.exe /fixboot
The system cannot find the path specified.

bootrec.exe /fixmbr
The system cannot find the path specified.

bcdedit -store c:\boot\BCD -set GUID path \windows\system32\Boot\winload.exe
The boot configuration data store could not be opened.
The system cannt find the file specified.

X:\Sources> always preceded the commands I typed, I don't know if there's a way to get into C:\ that I didn't know. If I just type C:\ or C: followed by enter, I get the message:
The system cannt find the drive specified.

Sorry, could you offer any help on this?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, looks like you need to run BIOS defaults this time press F10 during boot this should access bios now you will find an option to load defaults select this and reboot.


----------



## Tegan121 (May 5, 2009)

I did that, and once it rebooted after that it booted from the CD. I typed the same commands and got the same messages.

Without the CD inserted, I still get the message 'Operating System not found.'


I wanted to add, when my computer is trying to boot, and even after it has for awhile, it emits a continous low beeping sound now, that maybe like three different tones or so in order over and over. From reading about this, I think it's probably actually 4 as I'm pretty sure Phoenix makes my BIOS system and it seems that what they use for their beep code. Does this indicate a more serious problem?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it most certainly does Phoenix Beep codes are notoriously difficult though I bet it is beep, beep, beep beep, beep beep beep. Then the same pattern repeats indicates a hardware failure in your case almost certainly a HDD. You could run the manufacturers diagnose utility though I do not have a lot of fate in them. I suggest you have it looked at by a pro, laptops are much harder to work on then Desktops. 
If they suggest running a chkdsk on it then be sure to backup your data first, chkdsk on a failing HDD or even a failed one will most likely corrupt a lot of your Data.


----------



## Tegan121 (May 5, 2009)

Well, thanks for all the advice then, I guess I will have it looked at.

Thanks again.


----------

